# Mercury Vapor UV lamps - the good and the bad



## dpjm (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm putting up this thread because I see a lot of posts about people using Zoo Med Powersun or Exo Terra Solar Glo mercury vapor lamps. I know these are the most easily available and that is why they are the most commonly used. However, you are wasting your money on these cheap bulbs. There is a far superior lamp made by ReptileUV called Megaray. It is superior because 1) the amount of UV they put out and 2) the amount of time that they will output that UV (decay time).

1) Amount of UV:
Here is a video showing a side by side comparison of Megaray, Powersun, and Solar Glo. 



If you don't feel like watching it, it sums up like this. At 13 inches and measuring with a Solarmeter 6.2, 100W Megaray produced *148* µW/cm², 100W Powersun produced *18* µW/cm², and 100W Solar Glo produced *32* µW/cm².

2) Decay Time:
I used Powersuns before and had to replace them quickly, often in less than 6 months. The phosphors they use to produce UV decay quickly. On the other hand, I have three Megarays running right now, 100W and 160W, that I have not replaced in 2 years. I have a UVI meter to check the output and it is virtually the same after two years of constant use. These are high quality and I will always recommend them over other brands, especially Exo Terra Solar Glo and Zoo Med Powersun.

They are available at http://www.reptileuv.com/ or http://www.bigappleherp.com/
http://www.reptileuv.com/
I don't get any kickbacks for recommending these lamps, but I have been using them for almost 10 years and have only had good experiences. The owner, Bob, is a stand up guy and will help you with any problems from technical lighting issues to reptile rehabilitation issues. They carry a 6 month warranty and do not require you to ship back the deficient bulb.

You will not be disappointed.


----------



## FluffyGoo (Oct 24, 2017)

dpjm said:


> I'm putting up this thread because I see a lot of posts about people using Zoo Med Powersun or Exo Terra Solar Glo mercury vapor lamps. I know these are the most easily available and that is why they are the most commonly used. However, you are wasting your money on these cheap bulbs. There is a far superior lamp made by ReptileUV called Megaray. It is superior because 1) the amount of UV they put out and 2) the amount of time that they will output that UV (decay time).
> 
> 1) Amount of UV:
> Here is a video showing a side by side comparison of Megaray, Powersun, and Solar Glo.
> ...



Do you know if either of these online sellers are unable to ship to certain cities and/or counties? Whenever I've tried to purchase megaray bulbs on Amazon it says the seller cannot ship to my zip code. I'd much prefer to use megaray but it seems the only feasible way to get them is to purchase them online.


----------



## dpjm (Oct 24, 2017)

Just buy them through the ReptileUV website. They should ship everywhere. Amazon can be bad for not shipping to certain places.

http://www.reptileuv.com/


----------



## FluffyGoo (Oct 27, 2017)

dpjm said:


> Just buy them through the ReptileUV website. They should ship everywhere. Amazon can be bad for not shipping to certain places.
> 
> http://www.reptileuv.com/



Thank you! Will do.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you djpm! I love my mvbs and to think about them lasting 2 years is just awesome. TBH I think the solar glow is garbage. The powersun atleast creates a hot enough surface and when I used a solar glow it couldnt do it. However, next time I need to replace a mvb I'll go with megaray.


----------



## dpjm (Oct 27, 2017)

> Thank you djpm! I love my mvbs and to think about them lasting 2 years is just awesome. TBH I think the solar glow is garbage. The powersun at least creates a hot enough surface and when I used a solar glow it couldnt do it. However, next time I need to replace a mvb I'll go with megaray.



Great, you will be happy that you did. Now, don't expect that the Megaray will create a hotter basking spot. It might, it might not, I have not ever tested heat output from any of these bulbs. I don't think any type of UV lamp will create a warm enough basking area for a tegu on its own and if you lower the height of the lamp too much to get a warmer basking area, you risk UV overexposure, especially with a Megaray. You should use in combination with another heat lamp to get the basking area warm enough.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Oct 27, 2017)

dpjm said:


> Great, you will be happy that you did. Now, don't expect that the Megaray will create a hotter basking spot. It might, it might not, I have not ever tested heat output from any of these bulbs. I don't think any type of UV lamp will create a warm enough basking area for a tegu on its own and if you lower the height of the lamp too much to get a warmer basking area, you risk UV overexposure, especially with a Megaray. You should use in combination with another heat lamp to get the basking area warm enough.


Yeah I use a flood light instead of another mvb and keep a safe 18" distance.


----------



## Vayjining22 (Apr 2, 2018)

Great lamps... . Interesting customer service when it comes to anything besides posts like these trying to sell you one. 6 month guarantee touted everywhere... Even the box like 4 places. Mine burned out after 2 months of use in a wire fixture. Purchased from Amazon.... Both Amazon seller and mega ray direct won't return contact.... Kind of sucks too because this is the only mercury vapor that didn't put out eye damaging uvc


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 2, 2018)

Vayjining22 said:


> Great lamps... . Interesting customer service when it comes to anything besides posts like these trying to sell you one. 6 month guarantee touted everywhere... Even the box like 4 places. Mine burned out after 2 months of use in a wire fixture. Purchased from Amazon.... Both Amazon seller and mega ray direct won't return contact.... Kind of sucks too because this is the only mercury vapor that didn't put out eye damaging uvc


This is very interesting. My 4 yr.-old Oscar singed his back on a red light that he renained too clse tp while I was out of tow. He's fine, but I share this for help to one and all.


----------



## Vayjining22 (Apr 2, 2018)

Yea mine had gotten gooey eyes when I used an exo Terra mvb. Removed bulb cleared up in 2 weeks. He does have a scar on his back from a stuck shed. The 160w I use doesn't put out entirely too much heat at the distance I have it. It's a nice safe product, I just can't get it warranted lol.


----------



## Skeep (Apr 13, 2018)

I tried out one of these Megaray bulbs for the first time recently, and I had to change it out right away and go back to a Power Sun. Even though the Megaray was only 100W vs the 160W Powersun, the UV output was significantly higher and was harming my tegu (her eyes really started bothering her). Also the Megaray bulbs don't get nearly as hot, which is normally a good thing and means more of the energy goes to making the UV light and not wasted in making heat. But if you want the heat then you should consider that as well!

I intend to go back to the Megaray bulb when I can increase the space between the bulb and the basking platform, but certainly be cautious of using any UVB bulb. And considering how expensive bulbs are, there's no reason not to purchase a UV meter just to make sure they're safe!


----------



## Largelizards (Jan 30, 2019)

dpjm said:


> I'm putting up this thread because I see a lot of posts about people using Zoo Med Powersun or Exo Terra Solar Glo mercury vapor lamps. I know these are the most easily available and that is why they are the most commonly used. However, you are wasting your money on these cheap bulbs. There is a far superior lamp made by ReptileUV called Megaray. It is superior because 1) the amount of UV they put out and 2) the amount of time that they will output that UV (decay time).
> 
> 1) Amount of UV:
> Here is a video showing a side by side comparison of Megaray, Powersun, and Solar Glo.
> ...




Do you think a 160w megaray is too much uvb in a 40 gallon breeder for a 13 in, couple month or so old red tegu? Temps are fine with that and a 75w floodlight, sometimes I use CHI to heat up quicker in morning and at night to prevent subtrate from going below 66/65 degrees F. I made that the only uvb source for now but have 22” ho 10.0 , 5.0 and others on hand jic.


----------



## EnjoysWine (Feb 9, 2019)

I think it should be Ok as long as you're above the minimum distance between the lamp and the tegu.


----------



## Largelizards (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you Enjoyswine. It is above min, plus with the screen blocking up to 50% of UVB I don’t think he’ll get too much or too little. He switches back-and-forth from basking spots too so there is a UVB gradient. In a few months or so I’ll add the T5HO 5.0 I have and then I’ll upgrade that in 6 months or so to the 10.0. The Megaray will be switched out by then as well. The photo makes it look darker than it is on cool side, UVB 13” above half log and behind the half log is a red sandstone for a lower basking temp with a 75w flood overhead.


----------

